# Swearing



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

What is it with all the swearing on this forum lately. Just because they put * in gaps, it doesnt make less noticable. 

and some are not even using stars, just blatant swear words, on what is supposed to be a family friendly forum.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2022)

The swear filter is on strike as it's demanding an inflation busting pay rise.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Aug 2022)

Aye, because you've never sworn on this forum, or the other.


----------



## jowwy (23 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Aye, because you've never sworn on this forum, or the other.



not on this forum.......and this isnt the other. But this is site support. if i wanted a debate i would have put it in the main forum.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2022)

If anyone is bothered about swearing then report the post to the Mods - who can have a word with the culprit and/or update the swear filter.


----------



## mickle (23 Aug 2022)

daffodils


----------



## mustang1 (23 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> The swear filter is on strike as it's demanding an inflation busting pay rise.



Nah! The swearing filters are now on a subscription service like BMWs heated seats!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> What is it with all the swearing on this forum lately. Just because they put * in gaps, it doesnt make less noticable.
> 
> and some are not even using stars, just blatant swear words, on what is supposed to be a family friendly forum.


*Mod Note:*
@Shaun, the forum's owner, put a swear filter on Cycle Chat.
It says on the rules and guidelines that members should not bypass the swear filter by substituting symbols or letters to the swear word intended.
If you are aware of such instances, please report the posts to the mods team.
Cheers.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2022)

mickle said:


> daffodils



I now automatically type that where appropriate and wonder if there might be a reverse swear filter converting it back to a naughty word somewhere.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> What is it with all the swearing on this forum lately. Just because they put * in gaps, it doesnt make less noticable.
> 
> and some are not even using stars, just blatant swear words, on what is supposed to be a family friendly forum.



Does it matter? are you offended? if you're offended how do you cope with the bad language we here in real life.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Does it matter? are you offended? if you're offended how do you cope with the bad language we here in real life.



Ask the owner, he built CC with a swear filter attached and rules about swearing.......he also states you shouldn't replace parts of the word with symbols, numbers etc etc to escape the swear filter.

As a member, you agreed to all these things when you signed up and accepted membership to this site. 

Hope that helps


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Ask the owner, he built CC with a swear filter attached and rules about swearing.......he also states you shouldn't replace parts of the word with symbols, numbers etc etc to escape the swear filter.
> 
> As a member, you agreed to all these things when you signed up and accepted membership to this site.
> 
> Hope that helps



Thats an excellent sidestep, how do you feel about it? Or do you not want to discuss it?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats an excellent sidestep, how do you feel about it? Or do you not want to discuss it?



I don't like seeing swearing either. It's pointless.
As to hearing it in real life, I mark the user down as of limited vocabulary and try to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats an excellent sidestep, how do you feel about it? Or do you not want to discuss it?



this isnt a discussion part of the forum, its Site support and the MODS agreed with me.....


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Does it matter? are you offended? if you're offended how do you cope with the bad language we here in real life.



In conversation, it is (to me) acceptable, particularly when said in the heat of the moment.

But written posts (or other writing) takes more thought and time, and there should generally be no need for it except in really exceptional circumstances.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> In conversation, it is (to me) acceptable, particularly when said in the heat of the moment.
> 
> But written posts (or other writing) takes more thought and time, and there should generally be no need for it except in really exceptional circumstances.



totally agree....my work colleagues have never heard me swear in the 19yrs i have worked with them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I don't like seeing swearing either. It's pointless.
> As to hearing it in real life, I mark the user down as of limited vocabulary and try to avoid as much as possible.



It is actually the other way round. It’s been studied and those who swear have a richer and more comprehensive vocabulary than those who do not swear.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> totally agree....my work colleagues have never heard me swear in the 19yrs i have worked with them.



To be fair you haven't spoken to each other for 18


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> To be fair you haven't spoken to each other for 18



i speak to them everyday...even while wfh


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is actually the other way round. It’s been studied and those who swear have a richer and more comprehensive vocabulary than those who do not swear.



You often hear this claim, usually from oafs to justify their foul mouths.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> totally agree....my work colleagues have never heard me swear in the 19yrs i have worked with them.



You agree that


Alex321 said:


> But written posts (or other writing) takes more thought and time, and there should generally be no need for it except in really exceptional circumstances.



WTF??

Seriously??

You claim there's no need for swearing in written posts???

Would you like to withdraw this, or would you prefer some of your written effluent to be quoted?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> You often hear this claim, usually from oafs to justify their foul mouths.



Suggest you look it up in a peer reviewed science journal, rather than dismiss it because it doesn’t suit your narrative.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> this isnt a discussion part of the forum, its Site support and the MODS agreed with me.....


You opened the batting with a question, and proceed to tell us this isn't a discussion. And you're still discoursing now. 
Leg before wicket, old fruit.
Of course you've found something you're right about - swearing in all its forms is banned here - you must be delighted with yourself, hey? Award yourself a six, right over the Mound stand. Nice shot.
And the Moderators agree with you! Even better. The umpire signals a "no ball" - award yourself a four, through the covers.
The only fly in your embrocation is that life isn't cricket. 
Other people don't always play by the rules. And they most certainly don't play by _your_ rules. 
Out there, beyond the confines of this virtual nonsense, people use all manner of sounds with which to express themselves. 
Only the dullest mood-hoover would try to make them stop.


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> totally agree....my work colleagues have never heard me swear in the 19yrs i have worked with them.



Why the torrent of swear words on the other forum then, have you a split personality or something?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Aug 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Only the dullest mood-hoover would try to make them stop.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Why the torrent of swear words on the other forum then, have you a split personality or something?



this isnt NACA fella.....keep naca comments over there. Also, your not my work colleagues


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> *You opened the batting with a question*, and proceed to tell us this isn't a discussion. And you're still discoursing now.
> Leg before wicket, old fruit.
> Of course you've found something you're right about - swearing in all its forms is banned here - you must be delighted with yourself, hey? Award yourself a six, right over the Mound stand. Nice shot.
> And the Moderators agree with you! Even better. The umpire signals a "no ball" - award yourself a four, through the covers.
> ...



in the SITE SUPPORT section.......to ask mods a question, which is what SITE SUPPORT is for


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> this isnt NACA fella.....keep naca comments over there. Also, your not my work colleagues



It isn't but how can you find swearing on a forum so offensive when you obviously do it so much yourself?

It doesn't make sense.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> It isn't but how can you find swearing on a forum so offensive when you obviously do it so much yourself?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.



i never said it was offensive, dont put words into my mouth....i stated "this is a family friendly forum" and rules are there to be obeyed, when you sign up to said forum. 

I didnt make the rules, the owner did, im just asking the members (Via site support) who agree on sign up to obey them. Dont like it, hand in your membership.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

A very wise man once told me that rules are only worth having if those governed by them think they are a good idea.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> It isn't but how can you find swearing on a forum so offensive when you obviously do it so much yourself?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.



let me remind you of Shauns rules on NACA - what goes in NACA stays in NACA and doesnt come into this forum


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Aug 2022)

Yet another thread which adds nothing to the sum total of zero, in the real world. 

I've always been a big fan of absurdist theatre - this place is becoming a platform for absurd heroes, who, lacking any purpose or direction, find their way along by being obtuse just for the sake of it. 

Like-minded people who find bicycles interesting as sport, recreation, transport should, in my ridiculously idealistic view of the world. be expected to find common ground. 

But no. 

Welcome to Jowwyworld. Reminiscent of Banksy's Dismalland, but washed of all irony.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Why the torrent of swear words on the other forum then, have you a split personality or something?



Please! 
Stop it "fella". 
No awkward questions. 
You are not part of a conversation. You are merely an onlooker. This thread is a one-way street and you're pedalling against the arrows.
Try to get that into your rule-breaking, filthy, sweary, individual mind. 
For all our sakes. 
Before it is too late. 
Heads will roll.
Toe the party line.
You have been warned.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I don't like seeing swearing either. It's pointless.
> As to hearing it in real life, I mark the user down as of limited vocabulary and try to avoid as much as possible.



I get that some people don’t like it but, logically, excluding an entire category of words makes your vocabulary limited.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> let me remind you of Shauns rules on NACA - what goes in NACA stays in NACA and doesnt come into this forum
> 
> View attachment 65853


Why post that, from the "other place".
Isn't that going against what it says, and you said, NCAP stays in NCAP nothing brought back here.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why post that, from the "other place".
> Isn't that going against what it says, and you said, NCAP stays in NCAP nothing brought back here.



its also posted in here......so that members can see the rules for NACA, before signing up to the new forum. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-news-and-current-affairs.279442/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Aug 2022)

The use of asterisks to self-moderate swear words is permitted on this forum.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The use of asterisks to self-moderate swear words is permitted on this forum.



but you have to asterix the whole word after the first letter and not just the middle......the mods have agreed with me


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> its also posted in here......so that members can see the rules for NACA, before signing up to the new forum.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-news-and-current-affairs.279442/


That does not answer the question asked, nor does it explain why you felt you were entitled to post something from NCAP on here. 

Something you are complaining about others doing, but you don't include yourself in that group. Also highlights that swearing, thread title, isn't the only thing that will be raised on this thread. A thread that has drifted far from its title and opening post.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> That does not answer the question asked, *nor does it explain why you felt you were entitled to post something from NCAP on here.*
> 
> Something you are complaining about others doing, but you don't include yourself in that group. Also highlights that swearing, thread title, isn't the only thing that will be raised on this thread. A thread that has drifted far from its title and opening post.



i didnt post it from NCAP, i posted it from here


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Aug 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I get that some people don’t like it but, logically, excluding an entire category of words makes your vocabulary limited.



By that logic, we should be teaching it in schools!


----------



## T4tomo (24 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> By that logic, we should be teaching it in schools!



judging by the mouthful of abuse I got from a youngster I inadvertently fouled in a hockey match, they definitely are teaching* all *the swearwords at school.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> judging by the mouthful of abuse I got from a youngster I inadvertently fouled in a hockey match, *they definitely are teaching all the swearwords at school.*



or repeating from others or from what they have read elsewhere. Like maybe a forum on the internet, thats family friendly


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> totally agree....my work colleagues have never heard me swear in the 19yrs i have worked with them.





Bonefish Blues said:


> To be fair you haven't spoken to each other for 18





jowwy said:


> i speak to them everyday...even while wfh


I love you Jowwy. I mean not in a man-love way, just to be clear, because family-friendly. 😊


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> You agree that
> 
> 
> WTF??
> ...



I'm not perfect, I'm sure I have occasionally sworn in written posts, but certainly *very* infrequently.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> What is it with all the swearing on this forum lately. Just because they put * in gaps, it doesnt make less noticable.
> 
> and some are not even using stars, just blatant swear words, on what is supposed to be a family friendly forum.





jowwy said:


> im not - *hes got a fecking pool* and im suffering in a heat wave........and its empty lol
> 
> Like the build mate, looks damn good


----------



## Solocle (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> or repeating from others or from what they have read elsewhere. Like maybe a forum on the internet, thats family friendly



I knew how to swear before any real exposure to the ****** internet, old chap.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> I knew how to swear before any real exposure to the ****** internet, old chap.



Have you missed an * there?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

@classic33 

so the swear filter worked...... never said i didnt swear, i just asked why is the site being littered with it.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> I knew how to swear before any real exposure to the ****** internet, old chap.



by hearing it from others or read it elsewhere....i didnt say it was soley from the internet, old chap


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 658542
> 
> 
> @classic33
> ...


Best place to start, if you really want answers is with those who do swear. 
Why do *you* swear on a family friendly forum?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Best place to start, if you really want answers is with those who do swear.
> Why do *you* swear on a family friendly forum?



i havent sworn on a family freindly forum, cause the forum software didnt allow me too....hope that helps.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> i havent sworn on a family freindly forum, cause the forum didnt allow me too....hope that helps.


That's as you typed it, the swear filter didn't catch and change that one.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's as you typed it, the swear filter didn't catch and change that one.



Do you have access to the forums swear filter and now exactly which words or comments have been filtered?? if so why, your not a moderator?? is there a moderator feeding you this information, if so, to what means??

Also, if it is as i typed it, isnt that the same word the filter uses to change it from the other word??? 

Did i use ** to try and disguise the word to get it past the filter??

and again, i didnt swear on a family friendly forum, as you have just tried to prove.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> i havent sworn on a family freindly forum, cause the forum software didnt allow me too....hope that helps.



From the mod post earlier
"It says on the rules and guidelines that members should not bypass the swear filter by substituting symbols *or letters *to the swear word intended"

Changing the letter 'u' to an 'e' falls foul of that guideline.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> From the mod post earlier
> "It says on the rules and guidelines that members should not bypass the swear filter by substituting symbols *or letters *to the swear word intended"
> 
> Changing the letter 'u' to an 'e' falls foul of that guideline.



but thats what the swear filter does....i didnt set it up.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> but thats what the swear filter does....i didnt set it up.



If it does, then that is a bit silly. Other filtered words (at least some of them) get changed to something completely different, not just a single letter change.

They really shouldn't have a filter which basically just does something the guidelines say you shouldn't do


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> If it does, then that is a bit silly. Other filtered words (at least some of them) get changed to something completely different, not just a single letter change.
> 
> They really shouldn't have a filter which basically just does something the guidelines say you shouldn't do



correct they shouldnt, but i also wasnt trying to swear either........cause it isnt a swear word


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> but thats what the swear filter does....i didnt set it up.


It doesn't & didn't, that post was as you typed it.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> It doesn't & didn't, that post was as you typed it.



again, how do you know that???

and as i said, it isnt a swear word


----------



## winjim (24 Aug 2022)

This discussion is like when my kids try to negotiate and wriggle out of specific rules I've set.

'You said I couldn't punch my brother in the house, well now we're in the car'

Yeah it's the punching that's the problem, not the location, what are you a farking contract lawyer?

Where are all these egregious examples of bad language? I mean I see a few here and there but I don't think it's exactly endemic.

It's perfectly possible to be a rude and unpleasant person yet still use extremely polite language, in fact it's often used as a so called 'debate' tactic. Be polite and provoke your opponent into swearing. It's not big or clever and it doesn't mean you've won anything. Equally it's also possible to be a perfectly reasonable and agreeable human being while using swear words. I use them sometimes, hopefully sparingly, on the forum to add emphasis. Mostly I use them unchanged so the filter catches them, which I see as a reasonable compromise.

Incidentally I was listening to music with my 7yo the other day and she said I had to talk over the lyrics when there was swearing because 'it's the F word and I'm a child'. So she knows her swears and knows why they're used and when they're not appropriate.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> again, how do you know that???
> 
> and as i said, it isnt a swear word
> 
> View attachment 658544


Disagree, as does the Oxford English Dictionary.

T'is an Irish word, site language is English.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

winjim said:


> This discussion is like when my kids try to negotiate and wriggle out of specific rules I've set.
> 
> 'You said I couldn't punch my brother in the house, well now we're in the car'
> 
> ...



some have been removed, some have been filtered and some are still there.....im not searching the whole forum to find them, but i will now report them, as per the mods statement up thread, when i see them appear.

If people dont like it, im just doing as ive been told to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> correct they shouldnt, but i also wasnt trying to swear either........cause it isnt a swear word
> 
> View attachment 658543



Fecking is a euphemism for farking. You must know that and that anyone offended by one will be offended by the other?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Disagree, as does the Oxford English Dictionary.
> 
> T'is an Irish word, site language is English.



ah the oxford dictionary, but again i didnt use the word you stated within the dictionary.......


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fecking is a euphemism for farking. You must know that and that anyone offended by one will be offended by the other?



no as above - i was annoyed he had a pool, so i used the term to express annoyance and not to swear, as its not allowed. I also never stated i was offended by it either.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

We can keep going like this or we can all agree that the mods have spoken and i have not sworn......

But i am sure there are now members scouring the forum to find out if i have. Cause thats what they do


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Aug 2022)

@jowwy, Moderator-In-Waiting. 
Let's just hope - once he is in post - that there's no tightening up by the site owner on the grammar, syntax or spelling conventions, or we all are going to be truly farked.
Another inane thread, devoid of purpose. Beckett could not have done better if he tried.
Utter nonsense. 
Strangely addictive, like watching one's pet defecate.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> @jowwy, Moderator-In-Waiting.
> Let's just hope there's no tightening up on the grammar, syntax or spelling conventions, or we all are going to be truly farked.
> Another inane thread, devoid of purpose. Beckett could not have done better if he tried.
> Utter nonsense.
> Strangely addictive, like watching one's pet defecate.



but your still here commenting on it...go figure


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> no as above - i was annoyed he had a pool, so i used the term to express annoyance and not to swear, as its not allowed.
> 
> View attachment 658545



It is a mild swear word. It’s still a swear word.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> no as above - i was annoyed he had a pool, so i used the term to express annoyance and not to swear, as its not allowed. I also never stated i was offended by it either.
> 
> View attachment 658545


In one post you say you didn't type that, you typed something else that the swear filter changed to what was shown. Then in another you say you didn't use the word, but post an example of it in use. Then you say you used it because you're allowed to. Which is it?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is a mild swear word. It’s still a swear word.



nope....its not


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> In one post you say you didn't type that, you typed something else that the swear filter changed to what was shown. Then in another you say you didn't use the word, but post an example of it in use. Then you say you used it because you're allowed to. Which is it?



again - how do you know what the swear filter sees or doesnt see?? answer my question


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> We can keep going like this or we can all agree that the mods have spoken and i have not sworn......
> 
> But i am sure there are now members scouring the forum to find out if i have. Cause thats what they do


No need, on my part, to "scour the forum". I used one of your latest examples.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> again - how do you know what the swear filter sees or doesnt see?? answer my question


Simple, as already given by myself.
You typed, and used, an Irish word, the site language is English.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Simple, as already given by myself.
> You typed, and used, an Irish word, the site language is English.



ah here we go again.....its not a swear word, stop asking the same question over and over and over and over again. you will just get the same response

im pretty sure we have some irish members that have used irish words as part of their thread responses......do we have them all removed just to satisfy you??? im guessing not.

Again - i didnt swear.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Maybe what people should be asking is why your so offended by the fact someone asked about swearing within the site support section of the forum??

@classic33


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I'm not perfect, I'm sure I have occasionally sworn in written posts, but certainly *very* infrequently.



Sorry, misunderstanding, post was directed at Jowwy, who claims to agree that written work should not include swearing, yet his own oeuvre is notably foul-mouthed (or foul-keyed perhaps?) in that respect.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Sorry, misunderstanding, post was directed at Jowwy, who claims to agree that written work should not include swearing, yet his own oeuvre is notably foul-mouthed (or foul-keyed perhaps?) in that respect.



Where have i been foul mouthed on this forum???


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Maybe what people should be asking is why your so offended by the fact someone asked about swearing within the site support section of the forum??
> 
> @classic33


Just that someone who swears he doesn't swear does, and says that he doesn't like others doing what he does.

As for the language, the filter is there picking out English words. Even as a five year old, I knew that it was swearing albeit in another language. Maybe that comes from hearing my Irish family and relatives, along with their friends using it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Where have i been foul mouthed on this forum???



I the post did not mention the location, but the principle.

Do you in fact agree that 

"But written posts (or other writing) takes more thought and time, and there should generally be no need for it except in really exceptional circumstances."

Or was that untrue?

Oh, and in general this thread is against forum rules for backseat moderation. 

If you feel people are breaking forum rules against swearing, just report the offending post (s)


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just that someone who swears he doesn't swear does, and says that he doesn't like others doing what he does.
> 
> As for the language, the filter is there picking out English words. Even as a five year old, I knew that it was swearing albeit in another language. Maybe that comes from hearing my Irish family and relatives, along with their friends using it.



not a clue what your trying to say above.....but again, i didnt swear, dont know how many more times i need to say it.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I the post did not mention the location, but the principle.
> 
> Do you in fact agree that
> 
> ...



im not moderating anyone...i asked the mods about swearing and they answered, thats not backseat moderation, its asking a question.

1. I have and they have been removed.......

2. if your asking do i agree with that post, in part yes, but you cant in part agree with a post with an emoji. i dont agree with the part underlined and in italics

Hope that clears up your question and again, i havent sworn on this forum.


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

It's 'swore ' by the way.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> It's 'swore ' by the way.



You are probably correct but, sadly, past participles and their usage elude my foggy old brain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> It's 'swore ' by the way.



farking pendants


----------



## alicat (24 Aug 2022)

The verb 'to swear' goes like this:

I swear that when I swore I could have said 'I have sworn', 'I swore' or 'I was swearing' depending on the context. So you need to go back to school, @shep, and hope that helps you, @SpokeyDokey. 

You're welcome @jowwy. Happy to be a plain and simple pedant - no expletives needed not even Irish ones on this occasion.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> 2. if your asking do i agree with that post, in part yes, but you cant in part agree with a post with an emoji. i dont agree with the part underlined and in italics



OK, Jowwy, so this is the absolute height of hypocrisy here.

Quite unbelievable.

You're still claiming that you agree "*"But written posts (or other writing) takes more thought and time, and there should generally be no need for it "*

For those unaware of your hypocrisy, here's your words from elsewhere.







Now, quit complaining about swearing, report posts if you feel they deserve it, and these are the last words you'll ever hear from me, as your constant trolling and whining victimhood is quite beyond the pale.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (24 Aug 2022)

Does this mean I can't use "feck" anymore? 
It's a part of my feckin' heritage! 

By the by I was once greeted on my arrival in Scotland off the ferry (on the bike) with a wild head out a car window and " ya mad ******* daffodil". 

I felt very welcome 

Language, good, bad, vulgar or proper depends so much on tone and context that attempting to police such things requires a level of patience and understanding of nuance that would scramble my brain.

There are rules and swear filters. And a report button. What else needs to be discussed?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> OK, Jowwy, so this is the absolute height of hypocrisy here.
> 
> Quite unbelievable.
> 
> ...



So what you have done there is copy a post from the NEW NACA which is againts the rules and posted it here.......im also not claiming any victimhood here or trolling anyone. But your illegal post on this forum has been reported and will hopefully be removed.

if i posted here what everyone writes in the new NACA it would be closed forthwith


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> illegal post



😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Does this mean I can't use "feck" anymore?
> It's a part of my feckin' heritage!
> 
> By the by I was once greeted on my arrival in Scotland off the ferry (on the bike) with a wild head out a car window and " ya mad ******* daffodil".
> ...


You're Irish though, and it is an Irish word.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂



is not illegal in terms of the forum??? we arent talking law here


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're Irish though, and it is an Irish word.



but you said the forum is english...so which is it??


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2022)

Why are you determined to moderate both this and NCAP? Message Shaun with your grievances, ask to be a moderator. That would be just wonderful for everyone.

Report me a few more times while you're at it, because you can't deal with things like an adult.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> but you said the forum is english...so which is it??


The word is Irish, the site language is English.

You have a screenshot of a post made by me saying that the forum is English?
Doubt it, which will mean you are wrong.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Why are you determined to moderate both this and NCAP? Message Shaun with your grievances, ask to be a moderator. That would be just wonderful for everyone.
> 
> Report me a few more times while you're at it, because you can't deal with things like an adult.



im not moderating either, yet again, asking a question within the site support section, isn't moderating....but ref: NCAP here again is, but some just cant help themselves


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> The word is Irish, the site language is English.
> 
> You have a screenshot of a post made by me saying that the forum is English?
> Doubt it, which will mean you are wrong.



so your ok for an irish person, to use an irish word on a English language Forum??


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> so your ok for an irish person, to use an irish word on a English language Forum??


It's why it doesn't get caught by the swear filter.
And, as you've already alluded to there are a number of Irish posters using Irish on here, would you want their posts removing?

Awaiting the screenshot, still.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

Reminds of the old joke about the bloke who doesn’t swear, drink or smoke who then goes on to say “bloody hell, I’ve left my fags in the pub”.


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Aug 2022)

My older terrier, busy in the kennel till now with a square of carpet tile he's taken to ragging about, has just curled out a nice one. Having videoed the event, i am now comparing that to this thread. I'm still not sure, but I think this thread is just nudging ahead still. 
No. I will keep everyone posted if things change.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Reminds of the old joke about the bloke who doesn’t swear, drink or smoke who then goes on to say “bloody hell, I’ve left my fags in the pub”.



im two of the 3....but again, i have never stated i dont swear or have never swore


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's why it doesn't get caught by the swear filter.
> And, as you've already alluded to there are a number of* Irish posters using Irish on here, would you want their posts removing?*
> 
> Awaiting the screenshot, still.



i asked you the same question earlier, but you didnt reply


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

and before anyone says " you can start an argument in an empty phone box" i never started the argument. I just asked a question to the mods, to which they replied to a long time ago


----------



## All uphill (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> i never said it was offensive, dont put words into my mouth....i stated "this is a family friendly forum" and rules are there to be obeyed, when you sign up to said forum.
> 
> I didnt make the rules, the owner did, im just asking the members (Via site support) who agree on sign up to obey them. Dont like it, hand in your membership.



Isn't there something in the rules about backseat moderation, too?


----------



## All uphill (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> but you have to asterix the whole word after the first letter and not just the middle......the mods have agreed with me
> 
> View attachment 658536



How very wise of them to agree with you


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

All uphill said:


> Isn't there something in the rules about backseat moderation, too?



Is asking a question to the mods backseat moderation??? i dont think it is....and the mods didnt think so either, thats why they answered and removed the posts.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Is asking a question to the mods backseat moderation??? i dont think it is....and the mods didnt think so either, thats why they answered and removed the posts.



It is not asking that question that is being suggested as "backseat moderation", it is the various subsequent responses from you quoting the rules at people and suggesting they shouldn't be posting what they are.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

Maybe time to move onto Shakespeare 

“
Thou clay-brained guts, thou knotty-pated fool, thou whoreson obscene greasy tallow-catch!”​


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> It is not asking that question that is being suggested as "backseat moderation", it is the various subsequent responses from you quoting the rules at people and suggesting they shouldn't be posting what they are.



so people cant make suggestions on what not to post?? surely everyone makes suggestions like that, even you have i believe


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> so people cant make suggestions on what not to post?? surely everyone makes suggestions like that, even you have i believe



If you are making those suggestions based on the rules, then it is veering into backseat moderation as I understand the term.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> If you are making those suggestions based on the rules, then it is veering into backseat moderation as I understand the term.



so is this not you doing the same


----------



## All uphill (24 Aug 2022)

Does anyone remember an American novel from the 1970's where every swear word was replaced by the name of a member of the Supreme Court?

Ever since "Rehnquist" has seemed to me to be a nice juicy swear word.

Funny how the brain can quickly remap its lexicon.


----------



## All uphill (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> so is this not you doing the same
> 
> View attachment 658572



But no one apart from you, Jowwy, is claiming to be a paragon of virtue.


----------



## Solocle (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> but you said the forum is english...so which is it??



And "Fick" is German.

Now, we'll have real fun in a discussion about French amphibians, where we have some crapauds to give.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

All uphill said:


> But no one apart from you, Jowwy, is claiming to be a paragon of virtue.



im not claiming anything......


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Solocle said:


> And "Fick" is German.
> 
> Now, we'll have real fun in a discussion about French amphibians, where we have some crapauds to give.



who used "FICK"??


----------



## All uphill (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> im not claiming anything......



None of your people have heard you swear in 19 years.

That's quite a claim.


----------



## Solocle (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> who used "FICK"??



I before E except after U.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

All uphill said:


> None of your people have heard you swear in 19 years.
> 
> That's quite a claim.



and 100% true....i can truelly state i have never sworn in my place of work in front of any of my colleagues. Thats not stating a paragin of virtue, its just being honest and truthfull.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Maybe time to move onto Shakespeare
> 
> “
> Thou clay-brained guts, thou knotty-pated fool, thou whoreson obscene greasy tallow-catch!”​



I prefer Poggio Bracciolini 

*You stinking billy-goat, you horned monster, you malevolent vituperator, father of lies and author of chaos… May Divine vengeance destroy you as an enemy of virtue, a parricide who tries to ruin wives and decency by mendacity, slanders, and most foul, false imputations. If you must be so scornfully arrogant, write your satires against those who debauch your wife. Vomit the putrescence of your stomach*


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> ...
> As to hearing it in real life, I mark the user down as of limited vocabulary and try to avoid as much as possible.



Swearers use more of the available vocabulary than non-swearers. Fact.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

I just cant beleive how many people have taken offence about a post in site support about swearing. Its weird to say the least…..maybe thats modern society for you.


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

Isn't 'cant' a swear word when said with a cock-a-nee accent?

If so @jowwy has been continually swearing.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> I just cant beleive how many people have taken offence about a post in site support about swearing. Its weird to say the least…..maybe thats modern society for you.



I don't think anyone has, to be honest. You brought it up, you've been proven wrong and now the miserable plane you are in is getting shot down.

You swear, and you're happy to do so. Grow up and stop trying to moderate these sites.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> I don't think anyone has, to be honest. You brought it up, you've been proven wrong and now the miserable plane you are in is getting shot down.
> 
> You swear, and you're happy to do so. Grow up and stop trying to moderate these sites.



Proven wrong??? The mods agreed with me and removed posts with swearing in them. I didn't or haven't moderated anyone…

i swear, yes i do….but not on this forum. But if i have in the past, i would be rightly moderated for doing so.


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Proven wrong??? The mods agreed with me and removed posts with swearing in them. I didn't or haven't moderated anyone…
> 
> i swear, yes i do….but not on this forum. But if i have in the past, i would be rightly moderated for doing so.



Like I said, grow up. I'd be more insulting, but all that would happen is you'd report me, because you're incapable of engaging in adult discourse.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Like I said, grow up. I'd be more insulting, but all that would happen is you'd report me, because you're incapable of engaging in adult discourse.



Insulting someone isnt engaging in adult discourse….


----------



## Randomnerd (24 Aug 2022)

Dogs shitting: update.
The young Bedlington has walked round The Big Curler, but that didn't induce her to any movements. She's thinking about going back to sleep, and squeezing out something in small lumps around six-ish.
So, I'm calling it a photo finish.
Now, can't we all just leave this lad in the sandpit with his Mod-a-Blocs, and move on?


----------



## Alex321 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> I just cant beleive how many people have taken offence about a post in site support about swearing. Its weird to say the least…..maybe thats modern society for you.



I haven't seen any evidence of anybody taking offence.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I haven't seen any evidence of anybody taking offence.



Maybe you need to read the whole thread….i mean if no ones taken offence by it, why so many posts within the thread??? I mean even the post above yours a member has taken offence and posted offensive comments.

But hey we can all turn a blind eye right???

im guessing ive probably been reported a few times now and give it a few hours and i’ll have some sort of warning or ban i expect and everyone else will just carry on.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Maybe you need to read the whole thread….i mean if no ones taken offence by it, why so many posts within the thread??? I mean even the post above yours a member has taken offence and posted offensive comments.
> 
> But hey we can all turn a blind eye right???
> 
> im guessing ive probably been reported a few times now and give it a few hours and i’ll have some sort of warning or ban i expect and everyone else will just carry on.



Why didn’t you just ask for the thread to be closed after you got your answer from the mods then?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Why didn’t you just ask for the thread to be closed after you got your answer from the mods then?



To be honest i thought they would have done that themselves, but obvs not…..as it was in site support and they had answered my original question.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> To be honest i thought they would have done that themselves, but obvs not…..as it was in site support and they had answered my original question.



Where is the original question as there wasn’t one in the OP?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Where is the original question as there wasn’t one in the OP?



So some one saying “what is it with all the swearing here lately” isnt a question??? Or is it because i forgot to put a question mark after it??? Or maybe its a statement i dont know, but the mods knew what i meant and to be honest, you did too….


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> So some one saying “what is it with all the swearing here lately” isnt a question??? Or is it because i forgot to put a question mark after it??? Or maybe its a statement i dont know, but the mods knew what i meant and to be honest, you did too….



Nope that’s what’s known as rhetorical, which is not intended nor has an answer .


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nope that’s what’s known as rhetorical, which is not intended nor has an answer .



Well strike me down with a bolt of lightning……..


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> i speak to them everyday...even while wfh


Have you had time to speak to them today when you have posted at least 50 times on this forum, plus around the same number on NCAP on a similar narcissistic and back seat moderating thread you started there? 
Continuation of WFH must be great, was it your idea or theirs?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Well strike me down with a bolt of lightning……..



If it will stop you swearing…


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Have you had time to speak to them today when you have posted at least 50 times on this forum, plus around the same number on NCAP on a similar narcissistic and back seat moderating thread you started there?
> Continuation of WFH must be great, was it your idea or theirs?



I was only in work for an hour this morning, not that its any of your business. but again, posting about the other place in here. Cant you people keep the two apart???


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> If it will stop you swearing…



Again…..not done that either


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> I was only in work for an hour this morning, not that its any of your business.



Was that to 'sign on'?


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> I was only in work for an hour this morning, not that its any of your business.


That explains it. How very convenient.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

shep said:


> Was that to 'sign on'?



More nonsense


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> That explains it. How very convenient.



Im off for the next 10 days too…..just so you know like and im a shoe size 10.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Im off for the next 10 days too…..just so you know like and im a shoe size 10.


And 49.
Isn't 42 smaller than a ten?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Im off for the next 10 days too…..just so you know like and im a shoe size 10.



You know what they say about small shoes


----------



## winjim (24 Aug 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> Have you had time to speak to them today when you have posted at least 50 times on this forum, plus around the same number on NCAP on a similar narcissistic and back seat moderating thread you started there?
> Continuation of WFH must be great, was it your idea or theirs?



He's rapidly approaching our post count you know, we need to up our game.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> And 49.
> Isn't 42 smaller than a ten?



What???


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

winjim said:


> He's rapidly approaching our post count you know, we need to up our game.



Is this about here or the other place…..


----------



## alicat (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Well strike me down with a bolt of lightning……..



If anybody has any superpowers, please could he/she/they take up the invitation quickly?


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

alicat said:


> If anybody has any superpowers, please could he/she/they take up the invitation quickly?


I've a spell for striking someone down with lightning, will that do?


----------



## alicat (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've a spell for striking someone down with lightning, will that do?


Yes please!


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

alicat said:


> Yes please!


Did it work?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did it work?



No


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2022)

For the love of God please Mods, shut this farking thread.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You know what they say about small shoes



You only need small socks, you peanut


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You only need small socks, you peanut



And they come in small boxes.


----------



## shep (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Im off for the next 10 days too…..just so you know I have an IQ of 10.



That high?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Why are you determined to moderate both this and NCAP? Message Shaun with your grievances, ask to be a moderator. That would be just wonderful for everyone.
> 
> Report me a few more times while you're at it, because you can't deal with things like an adult.



There is a niggling in the back of my brain that a member was somehow given mod privileges by mistake a few years ago. Whomever it was had a hard time to resist using those privileges to go where they shouldn't within the site framework.
Those better with the search function than me may remind us all, @classic33 , some may remember off the top of their heads.

I have an inkling but can't dig up the thread.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

Now people are just posting personal insults…..but hey ho


----------



## AndyRM (24 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Im off for the next 10 days too…..just so you know like and im a shoe size 10.



What does your shoe size have to do with anything?

Or are you threatening people with physical violence again?


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2022)

AndyRM said:


> What does your shoe size have to do with anything?
> 
> Or are you threatening people with physical violence again?



What are you talking about???


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Aug 2022)

Enough.


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2022)

This thread has now been locked.


----------

